# Chet's In Pace Closes



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I know they were going through some management issues since Kenny left to open a restaurant down in the Seaside area but its sad to see them go after all these years.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Pulled in there last Friday for lunch and they were not open.
WTH

Hate to see them close.
Can't eat the Vietnamese catfish at Shrimp Basket.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

At least we got the cuttin board back open. Great food. Good prices


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> At least we got the cuttin board back open. Great food. Good prices


Where's the cutting board?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> Where's the cutting board?


Across from Eddie English on 90 in the strip mall


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Cosse’s Place
Stewart Street

Just opened


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

New Cutting Board is legit. So is Cosse’s.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Nichols is under new management and ownership and chefs. Tried them again Friday after years of sub-par. Was pretty good.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I went to Cosse's Saturday for a late lunch and everything was good. There selling fresh Mullet from Rollos and so is Grovers in Pensacola


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm a regular at Chet's on Navy Bd. 
Good mullet.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have lived here all 38 yrs of my existance, never tried Chets till about a year ago. Glad to know I had not missed anything in those 37 years. Rat droppings in the bath and a few spots near the table, food was ok at best. And who in the hell serves bannana pudding warm???? Never had plans to go back, so no loss here


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

jaster said:


> I have lived here all 38 yrs of my existance, never tried Chets till about a year ago. Glad to know I had not missed anything in those 37 years. Rat droppings in the bath and a few spots near the table, food was ok at best. And who in the hell serves bannana pudding warm???? Never had plans to go back, so no loss here


Growing up my grandma only served it warm, right out of the oven, boy do I miss that. Don't get it warm much anywhere these days. I will have to try Chets to see if it measures up.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats some good news. Their food had no flavor, all the fish came out of the same box, except the mullet. Now i don't have to dodge all the bluehairs that cant drive, that like to come to a complete stop right there when they attempt to turn in and park. Chets made that intersection a giant cluster. If you walk into a restaurant and the average age of the customer is 85 you know your in for some tasteless slop. Good riddance and please demolish that building before someone else has a bright idea.

The cutting board will be gone soon just like all of his other failures, they start out ok but quickly fall to poor quality control and bad service.

Tried Cosse's Place the other day, eh its ok, has alot of potential they just need to tweak some recipes a little, and fix their poor waitstaff. i will give them another try in a month or so before i make a final judgment. Oh yea and they need to get Leidenhiemers bread instead of Gambino's.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Thats some good news. Their food had no flavor, all the fish came out of the same box, except the mullet. Now i don't have to dodge all the bluehairs that cant drive, that like to come to a complete stop right there when they attempt to turn in and park. Chets made that intersection a giant cluster. If you walk into a restaurant and the average age of the customer is 85 you know your in for some tasteless slop. Good riddance and please demolish that building before someone else has a bright idea.
> 
> The cutting board will be gone soon just like all of his other failures, they start out ok but quickly fall to poor quality control and bad service.
> 
> Tried Cosse's Place the other day, eh its ok, has alot of potential they just need to tweak some recipes a little, and fix their poor waitstaff. i will give them another try in a month or so before i make a final judgment. Oh yea and they need to get Leidenhiemers bread instead of Gambino's.



You’re alway grouchy


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Splittine said:


> You’re alway grouchy


LOL, only when it comes to piss poor food and service. which Chets excelled in.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

redlegs said:


> Nichols is under new management and ownership and chefs. Tried them again Friday after years of sub-par. Was pretty good.


Nichols was bought by an active duty Marine I work with at Whiting and his mom. They just had their grand opening last week. They've completely remodeled and have a new menu. Pasco still fishes for them to provide fresh seafood. Check it out!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to hear on Nichols, that food was awful. Burnt grease and lots of it in everything, yuck.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Years ago, AYCE fried Mullet for $6.99 @ Nichols when they were on BW Bay at Judge McCall/Bain Dr. It was the BEST back then...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> . Oh yea and they need to get Leidenhiemers bread instead of Gambino's.


Now that is hard to do, when one gets leidenhiemers here from a distributor it is under cooked and soggy. Nathan at Hot Dog Deli tried it, it sucked. He went back to Gambinos

I have it delivered fresh to my house bought at the bakery that morning, I get it within three hours, I cut it up and freeze it. Then when I use it I hear in the oven it a little bit. It’s still not as good as fresh in New Orleans. 


I would love to hear your recommendation on making that happen. As I’ve been trying to get it for years locally.

I have not tried Central grocery in East Hill yet however. I hear they have some good bread there.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> Years ago, AYCE fried Mullet for $6.99 @ Nichols when they were on BW Bay at Judge McCall/Bain Dr. It was the BEST back then...


What he said.....


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> Thats some good news. Their food had no flavor, all the fish came out of the same box, except the mullet. Now i don't have to dodge all the bluehairs that cant drive, that like to come to a complete stop right there when they attempt to turn in and park. Chets made that intersection a giant cluster. If you walk into a restaurant and the average age of the customer is 85 you know your in for some tasteless slop. Good riddance and please demolish that building before someone else has a bright idea.
> 
> The cutting board will be gone soon just like all of his other failures, they start out ok but quickly fall to poor quality control and bad service.
> 
> Tried Cosse's Place the other day, eh its ok, has alot of potential they just need to tweak some recipes a little, and fix their poor waitstaff. i will give them another try in a month or so before i make a final judgment. Oh yea and they need to get Leidenhiemers bread instead of Gambino's.


I'm with you on the first two, haven't tried Sosse's yet.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Thats some good news. Their food had no flavor, all the fish came out of the same box, except the mullet. Now i don't have to dodge all the bluehairs that cant drive, that like to come to a complete stop right there when they attempt to turn in and park. Chets made that intersection a giant cluster. If you walk into a restaurant and the average age of the customer is 85 you know your in for some tasteless slop. Good riddance and please demolish that building before someone else has a bright idea.
> 
> The cutting board will be gone soon just like all of his other failures, they start out ok but quickly fall to poor quality control and bad service.
> 
> Tried Cosse's Place the other day, eh its ok, has alot of potential they just need to tweak some recipes a little, and fix their poor waitstaff. i will give them another try in a month or so before i make a final judgment. Oh yea and they need to get Leidenhiemers bread instead of Gambino's.




Well since you know so much about Steve I guess you do know he sold most of the businesses after getting clientele built up but new owners could never keep up. Now the cutting board in Milton was closed a few times because of him and his fiancée splitting up the getting back together and reopening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> I have it delivered fresh to my house bought at the bakery that morning, I get it within three hours, I cut it up and freeze it. Then when I use it I hear in the oven it a little bit. It’s still not as good as fresh in New Orleans.
> 
> 
> I would love to hear your recommendation on making that happen. As I’ve been trying to get it for years locally.


BT i would be interested in going in and buying some next time you make a purchase. I have been known to drive over to NOLA just for leidenheimer's bread. 

I have no idea how to get it locally but we do have alot of poboy places here so it seems like they would deliver it if the other restaurants got on board. They do deliver as close as biloxi so whats another hour for the delivery driver.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jaster said:


> And who in the hell serves bannana pudding warm????


Ummm, that meringue old fashioned Nanner Pudding is the best right out of the oven!!!!!!

And my Nanna makes some good Nanner Pudding too!!!!:whistling:

Hate to tell you that the warm way is the "Southern" way!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> What he said.....


Man those bring back some good times. Use to go in there on a Friday or Saturday evening. That had all you can eat fried off the menu for like 15.99
After the hurricane and move it just was never the same again. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Ummm, that meringue old fashioned Nanner Pudding is the best right out of the oven!!!!!!
> 
> And my Nanna makes some good Nanner Pudding too!!!!:whistling:
> 
> Hate to tell you that the warm way is the "Southern" way!


I aint no yankee, but if it was only served warm, I would be alot skinnier!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man oh man, my mama makes some amazing banana pudding. Soon as it comes out of the oven I get me a big 'ol bowl and......put it in the fridge for an hour! Cold is better!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I like it either way warm or cold. When the nanners start turning black & get the sweetest after it's getting good & cold in the fridge is the best.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

not surprised Chets is done. The last time I ate there years ago I had fried shrimp that they burnt the dog piss out of and still served it to me. I am talking dark dark brown fried shrimp......


----------

